# Help picking a brush



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello all!

I've read a few threads on which brushes people recommend and as opinion is divided somewhat I'm still not sure what to get! I've already decided on the CC #014 Buttercomb All Coarse for my comb. Here's a bit of information which may influence which brush people think I should get. 

My mini poo is just 14 weeks old, I'm currently using a cheap soft slicker and comb (mikki) but want to invest in decent stuff for the dreaded coat change and adult coat. Am I better off waiting for her adult coat to come in before I decide what brush to get so I know what kind of coat she has?

I'm getting her use to daily brushing on the dining table, she doesn't need it atm but its just to get her use to it early on. I'm thinking I need to get a grooming table or at least a small foldaway table as she sometimes wants to wander off to the other side but mostly she's doing well. I am a first time poodle and dog owner so have no experience line brushing or any kind of brushing other than research and the daily brushings I'm doing now (don't know if this makes a difference to the recommendation or not, I read on another forum LP brushes were more likely to give a dog brush burn if your not experienced) I'm hoping to have Ember in a 'Teddy Bear cut' at first with her legs and body about 1/2" in her adult coat I think. She's not going to be a show dog so some hair breakage I'm guessing is fine if it makes the daily brushing half the time. I will continue except on very rare occasions to brush her daily.

So firstly pin or slicker? I think I'd go for the CC 16mm T-brush if I wanted a pin brush but I'm open to suggestions. I did email them and they suggested the Mark VII Large Curved Slicker Brush along with the #014 Buttercomb, but the brush seems kinda big and I'm not sure if I should go with a pin and if I go with a slicker whether it should be a LP rather than a CC.

Les Poochs/Activet brushes - It seems that most people like the silver brush but is this just a finishing brush and I'd need the green one too or is the silver brush just a finishing brush in name and is actually an all-rounder?

I'd really rather have just one brush that did it all and then the comb but is this my purse just being over optimistic? do I need a couple of brushes for different things?

OK, lots of thoughts/ questions from me! Any help or opinions greatly appreciated!

Thanks for getting through my post :smile:


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Get a CC slicker the Mark VII is a very nice curved brush. I have 2 & plan on more. I also have a Smaller flicker from CC which is about 1/2 the size & great for small dogs. I guess it really depends on if you want to buy 1 small brush now & a larger 1 when older? I use my full size on my 12" Poodle, my 10" the body full size & her TK & legs the smaller one. My puppy I started & still use the small CC slicker but she is only 5 months old & 5-6 lbs.

I can't stand pin brushes, I have a dog one from CC that I use on myself, another thrown in a drawer & never used. The T brush I use on some Double coats, a "Doodle" dog & sometimes on my thicker coated Spoo but then I go back to slicker. I do not line brush, just segment brush & then run my comb through the segment I just brush to make sure I have no mats.

The Les Pooch is having problems in their Corporate world. I don't even know where the "original" Les Pooches are being made. 2 Companies are making & calling them "Les Pooch". They were having distribution problems. IMPO they are not worth the money. Mine were expensive & fell apart within 6 months.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the reply. As far as I know the now named Activet brushes are the actual Les Poochs brushes, I seem to be able to get them here in the UK. I have read other reviews of the handle splitting, which they do apparently replace but I'd rather have something that doesn't come with the hassle of having to send it off all the time to get it replaced.

I just re-read the email CC sent me and realise they actually recommended the small slicker. I guess I got confused as it said 5II and in my head I just convert the 5II to roman VII. doh!

I don't mind getting a small one now and a larger one later if needed as I assume the smaller one is still useful for some parts. Its more about getting the right brush so I'm not wasting my pennies trying out a load of expensive ones before deciding which is best. Do you not like the pin brush cos it doesn't get the mats out as fast? 

Thanks again for the reply, hopefully will get a few more opinions too


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Our boy Beau is an oversized mini (16-1/2" 22 lbs) with a soft, cottony coat. Here's what works for us:

Combs: The #004 Poodle comb is the one essential pet-poodle grooming tool. A #001 is useful, but optional. The #014 they are recommending looks much too coarse to me for daily use -- maybe it's good for detangling or something, but I would recommend a #004 instead.

Slicker: we've tried cheap ones and expensive ones, but we keep coming back to the one our breeder (who also runs a grooming salon) gave us when we picked up Beau years ago. Amazon.com: Millers Forge Stainless Steel Pins Designer Series Soft Slicker Pet Grooming Brush, Small: Pet Supplies


Pin brush: Bought an expensive one from CC, but found it basically useless for a poodle in a relatively short pet clip. (Lamb or Miami.) I sold it to someone here on the Forum. Haven't missed it yet.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree about the CCslicker brushes , but if you can get an Activet slicker I highly reccomend this brush I had in the past a green that I loved .. I have a purple and a blue both work well ...
FYI LesPooch no longer can get the brushes , they have parted ways


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I groom several poodles and My purple Les Pooch has held up well...They are manufactered , hand made in Germany
I have attached the letter explaining .. Unfortunately anything with the name LesPooch on it at this time is not this same brush..


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

For what it's worth, I ordered as LP brush (the green one) and actually found it too harsh for Sunny. Maybe it's the cream color, as the whites and creams seem to have more sensitive skin???? Anyway, I gave it to my groomer as a gift. I find softer brushes work better with Sunny, but his coat is also not that coarse (except for his tail)!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree that the could be harshe, there is a technique to using them for sure .. I keep a littl bit more of coat on all my dogs so maybe that is the difference..I like the LP because it can grab out mattes easly and quickly . I bath weekly.. Not for a show coat tho .... I like this slicker too the mark IV medium
Slicker Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have the CC poodle comb and s green and silver Les Pouches. I love them all but I don't need all three. I like the silver as an all around brush. I don't use a slicker. My two brushes look brand new but it have a toy so not as much surface area to cover and I comb and brush a little every day so no matts. I just find it easier to keep up with it.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Going out on a limb here but so far my red Universal Slicker works well and they are cheap enough that I don't cry too loudly when I realize the red plastic pieces that I just stepped on were from the last slicker I forgot to put out of the dogs reach...


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks all for your replies. I can see that opinions are divided and I may well end up buying a few to see what my personal preference is. I think for the moment I will go with the CC slicker as its been mentioned that the LP brushes can be a bit harsh and I'd like to start using it straight away so LP may be way too harsh for a puppy coat. I'll also keep my cheap slicker in case she doesn't like the new one! Then if I find the CC brush isn't busting up mats as well as I'd like when she starts the coat change I might try out the silver LP I think.

I also want to get a foldaway table, something really easy to set up and put away. I think Ember will end up being a slightly oversized mini, she already 11 or 12" at almost 15 weeks (not sure which she thinks the ruler is a toy). Would a 24" table be big enough or should I go for the 30"? The only thing with the 24" is I'm not sure because of the way the legs are that it looks stable enough. Does anyone have one like this, how do you find it?

Adjustable ringside table - portable grooming tables - dog showing range UK

the other one I'm considering a 30"

Small 30" Folding Dog Pet Grooming Table Portable Adjustable With Arm Noose New | eBay

If the 24 would be big enough and stable I'd rather go for that one as it would be easier to store but I don't want to get it and then realise it wobbles all over the place.

Thanks for all the input on the brushes


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

ahhh! 
decided on the CC Mark II Small Slicker Brush but i'm having wobbles on the comb as CC recommended the #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse but reading other posts and LEUllman reply it seems people are saying if I get one comb it should be the #004 Poodle Buttercomb and I'm not knowledgeable enough to know what the advantages/ disadvantages of each are :confused2:


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I would get a buttercomb that has both coarse & fine if you can only get one. 
I got the 005. 

However, I do like the smaller 4.5" combs for feel & in that case you may need one coarse & one fine. It looks like there is only $4 difference in price to get the longer one ($50) or 2 smaller ([email protected]). A lot will depend on what you prefer to hold.

Just a note: I do keep Dancer in a very short cut so if you are keeping your pup in longer hair, others may have different ideas.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I purchased 2 Les Pooch brushes and don't use either - simply too harsh for my fine coated toy poodle. I use the CC Pin Brushes as I keep her in a long coat - when she was in a shorter coat the CC Slicker worked great.

I have two CC combs - both the wonderful "poodle" comb that really does go through the coat like butter and a CC comb with closer tines. Many only use one but with a smaller toy I like to make sure I can get close to make sure all strands are combed out.

Best saying I've found... Combs do not lie and it's true. Also the CC buttercombs are just in a different level - I bought the cheap in the beginning - have lost one CC comb and quickly ordered another! Good luck.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I only like the softest lp for getting mats out of grooming clients. Love cc poodle slicker for my vogue

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

IMHO 4 1/2" is too small for a comb, unless it is the teeny one that comes in handy on little fuzzy faces (Yorkies, Tzus). My favorite comb is a CC comb that is about 8", also another comb that size plus my big poodle comb which is at least 12". That works great for long thick coats.


----------

